# MiniVan Top Rod holders



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok Stop Laughing  

We are trading our catera in for a Honda Odessy. We will be using it to give my truck a break for our weekend excursions which include fishing. We have two luggage rack rails that go from back to front on the roof. Does anyone have any experience with setting up rod holders for this or are there any GOOD commercially available ones?

Thanks!

Doug


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Mini van.... 
Can't say much I own one as well....
:--|


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

Well, one option you can do is what i did. Get a yakima rack system with the mounts and the bars, then add ski racks onto the bars. Not only are the ski racks attachment good for fishing rods and skis, but they come off quickly and then i have a rack for my canoe also  
The prices of the mounts can vary depending on your vehicle. ( you can goto yakima.com and find out what mounts you need, as the mounts will probably be the most expensive part of the system ). 
I didnt know what year your honda was but for a 2003 the mounts run 193 bucks. The bars are around 50 bucks, and one set of powderhound ski racks is 100 bucks. You can of course get the used rack items alot cheaper on ebay like i did. And the next time you change vehicles, only the mounts may have to be swapped. Everthing else changes over to the next vehicle.
I have 2 sets of the big powderhound ski racks and it will easily hold a dozen rods with reels attached. That will not only save you quite a bit of room in the vehicle, but also helps on the breakage factor too.....and the racks are lockable.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I bought this thing at the last moment before a vacation trip at Advance auto parts for $49.00......It's made by Bell(helmet folks), works like a champ, and holds about 10 rods at sustained interstate speeds of 80mph with NO problem! If you are real interested, I'll go into detail.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

+1 on the yakima ski racks.
I have the version that holds 4 ski/2 boards and I can fit 4 heavers with reels or 6-8 rods w/out the reels.
It's lockable and it's out of the way.


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

Check out rackwarehouse.com, they have all the yakima ski and board racks. I have a 02 Ford Explorer Sport Trac. It came from the factory with rails on it but the ran longways to the truck, ordered a set of towers and 2 bars, had them drop shipped(overnight) and I think it was around 200 bucks but I needed them quick. Since ski season is over they usually have sales on their yakima equip., thinks I bought my big powder hounds for 80 bucks a pair including the locks which is a must. But you can go on their site and tell them what kind of vehicle you have and they will tell you what you will need. Really nice folks to deal with, have purchased right much stuff from them.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Railroader said:


> I bought this thing at the last moment before a vacation trip at Advance auto parts for $49.00......It's made by Bell(helmet folks), works like a champ, and holds about 10 rods at sustained interstate speeds of 80mph with NO problem! If you are real interested, I'll go into detail.



Ok, I am interested. It looks like you attached it to through the windows though. I already have 2 rack bars that run the length of the roof. Will this work with that? If so please giove more detail.

I do know the quality of Yakima but I have to admit the cost of the other is looking REEL good right now. I have dumped a LOT of money recently into vehicles (and the boat) so I need all the help I can.

BTW ... I found out that the word boat is really an acronym ... it means Break Out Another Thousand.

thanks


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

OK...

The rack was purchased at Advance, once assembled, I shot screws into the ends of each bar for more stability. Next, foam pipe insulation from a local hardware store was zip-tied around the bars to protect the rods.

The rack has big suction cups at the bottom, and I ran the straps thru the open doors of my truck, and tied them to the seat belt arm. Close the doors, DONE.

The rods are secured to the rack individually with "jack-straps" which is what truckers call the little bitty bungees that they tie everything down in the cab with. One at each end of the each rod. These can be found at Advance, also. 

The bungee net is then stretched across the whole rack and the reel handles are pulled up thru the web, keeping them from rubbing the roof of the truck, and each other.

This is the best part. The thing can be installed and removed completely in about five minutes. 

I'm sure that the straps could be secured to the existing outside rails just as easily, as they have nice adjustable clips, and sleeves to bunch the extra strap material up in.

Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I am visual...
Got a pic RR on that set up?
Seems perfect but I am confused on how the reels sit... Good idea....!!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Here ya go, Vic...











You gotta look hard, but the rod butts are to the rear, with the tips out over the hood. The reels are between the first two cross bars of the rack.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Yep got it ... Thanks.
That is a great idea and in the budget..


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Do you think the straps that you thread through the truck doors would be able to tighten up enough that I could thread them through my existing racks? Now that would be the ticket. Even if not it sounds great. One more thing ... is the rack high enough to keep your reels off the roof of your truck?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Do you think the straps that you thread through the truck doors would be able to tighten up enough that I could thread them through my existing racks? Now that would be the ticket. Even if not it sounds great. One more thing ... is the rack high enough to keep your reels off the roof of your truck?


Yes, Straps are fully adjustable...

And yes, it's high enough, and with the bungee net to hold em up further, its foolproof.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I have a Thule 725 ski rack. Set me back about 110.00 plus another 20.00 for the adaptor so it will fit any commercial luggage type rack that come on most SUV's and mini vans. Another 15.00 for the keyed locks. Thing that I love the most about it is it was easy to install about 30 minutes and once adjusted you can remove it in secounds and reinstall it just as quick. it can hold 6-8 heavers with the reels on them. It had soft rubber that pads the racks so when you close it it hold the rods firm without the posibility of scratching them  Several of the PSYCO's use the Thule icluding myself and Al (nserch4drum). I also wrap my reels in crown royal bags when I carry them on the rack to keep the road grime AKA dust dirt etc.... off them. Best of all ypu can lock it so if you run inside somewhere to get something to eat or pick up bait they will be difficult to steal. Notice I said difficult because if someone wants them they will get them one way or another. 

You can find them on the same web sites as the yakima rack system like rack attack.com and the rackwarehouse.com. 

I just think the yakima rack system is a tad pricey for basically the same type ski rack as the Thule. JMHO. Hope this helps.

Ken


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

RedskinFan228 said:


> Thing that I love the most about it is it was easy to install about 30 minutes and once adjusted you can remove it in secounds and reinstall it just as quick. it can hold 6-8 heavers with the reels on them. It had soft rubber that pads the racks so when you close it it hold the rods firm without the posibility of scratching them


I agree with you there redskinfan228, One of the big advantages of the thule and yakima ski racks is they do come on and off quick yet, they wont scratch the rods. From the picture railroader just posted outside this thread, of the rods mounted with the netting and the required bungee cords to make it secure is.....the bungee cords can eat at the handles and the rods finish from vibrating during transport. I guess this woundnt be an issue if you have a rooftop full of old beaters, or walmart 30 dollar combos, but i think alot of us around here can safely say we have just in one rod and reel 200 bucks....some alot more. Now add that up for the rooftop of rods.



RedskinFan228 said:


> Several of the PSYCO's use the Thule icluding myself and Al (nserch4drum). I also wrap my reels in crown royal bags when I carry them on the rack to keep the road grime AKA dust dirt etc.... off them. Best of all ypu can lock it so if you run inside somewhere to get something to eat or pick up bait they will be difficult to steal. Notice I said difficult because if someone wants them they will get them one way or another.


The reel bags are a good idea, have to start doing that myself. 
Both the yakima and thule use the same type locking systems with interchangeable lock cores. Both make it difficult to steal the rods, whereas in the advance auto parts rack from railroader someone could steal the rods ALOT easier and quicker.



RedskinFan228 said:


> I just think the yakima rack system is a tad pricey for basically the same type ski rack as the Thule. JMHO. Hope this helps.


If you dont need the WHOLE rack system you dont have to buy it, eithier from thule OR yakima. I did cause i need the base system for my canoe, and looking to get a yak in the future also.
You can get away with just the ski racks and the mounts to attach them to your factory rack. So lets compare the two options from yakima and thule with just the ski racks and mounts.

Thule ---> ski rack holds 6 skis (725) 108.00 with free shipping at the rackwarehouse
20 clips available ( non locking ) and 1 locking ( 21 total) to fit different vehicles. 
non locking clips cost 23.40 at rack attack

Yakima ---> ski rack holds 6 skis ( big powderhound se ) 79.99 with free shipping at the rackwarehouse
27 clips available ( non locking ) and 1 locking ( 28 total) to fit different vehicles.
non locking clips cost 11 to 28 bucks ( with all of the clips above 24 bucks being the special horizontal ones ) at rack attack

Yakima carries 11 horizontal non locking mounting clips to attach the ski rack to your factory rack if you need it. Thule offers none.
If you do ever decide to buy a base system, both offer quality systems and accesories ( such as the ski racks ) BUT the round bars of the yakima are stronger by design verses the square bars of the thule.

If you do decide to go with thule or yakima verses the advance auto parts special, i think you can see from this yakima is actually the better deal


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

hsstie said:


> From the picture railroader just posted outside this thread, of the rods mounted with the netting and the required bungee cords to make it secure is.....the bungee cords can eat at the handles and the rods finish from vibrating during transport. I guess this woundnt be an issue if you have a rooftop full of old beaters, or walmart 30 dollar combos, but i think alot of us around here can safely say we have just in one rod and reel 200 bucks....some alot more. Now add that up for the rooftop of rods.


Let's seee....

2 Crowder E series $155.00 Each, Add the C-4's with L-wind Bearing kits, and Grator grips, $120.00 each...

1 Star Stellar Lite $100.00, add the 360 Slammer for $129.00...

1 OM IM7 Boat rod for $100, and an Accurate Jigmaster with New Smoothies for $200.

Sorry if my stuff is not expensive enough for ya, but it's the best I can do.... 

As for any damage...Not a scratch after over 16 hours of highway travel.

Theft is not an issue for me, because I'm either IN the truck with a Colt Govt. Model Security device, or loading, unloading, or fishing. If I park somewhere I can't see the truck for any amount of time, it takes just a second to put 'em in the truck, and lock the doors.

No question that your Yakima Rack is Nicer, more secure, more expensive, and your rods are better than mine.... 

But the object of the original question was ECONOMY, and my rack is just that, at $50.00! It also does a great damage free job with my other $10.00 worth of modifications.

Post up some pics of your Yakima rack and let me see what I can find wrong with IT, or your rods, or your minivan for that matter.... 

Have a nice day....


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

I also have an Odyssey and am closely following this thread. For the moment, I am using a pair of rod straps. These connect to the clothes hooks on the inside rear (left and right) and the pull down handles above both sliding side doors. It keeps the rods just above head height inside the vehicle and keeps the outside roof area clear for the roof packs that I need to use for extended trips.

Jim


----------



## Jbare0001 (Apr 24, 2006)

*really cheap way...*

but effective. We had a minivan with a roof rack and to carry our rods I just used those berkley horizontal rod racks. I took cable ties and attached them to the luggage rack cross bars. I also used a piece of 550 para cord over the handles just for insurance, but none of the rods ever moved.$10 for whole thing. Only problem is it might not hold the big surf rods (blank too thick, but if it is close to fitting you can trim the plastic on the holder back so it will) I always put my rods in butt first and took the reels off.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

thule also makes a rack specifically for rods called the Cast Away:

http://www.thuleracks.com/thule/product.asp?dept_id=10&sku=885

Also check out www.rodmounts.com, a pretty neat, well-executed product.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

The castaway is rather pricey for that little box thing that the reels sit in. Besides it will only hold four rods/reels. That is why I went with the 725

Ken


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Let's seee....
> 
> 2 Crowder E series $155.00 Each, Add the C-4's with L-wind Bearing kits, and Grator grips, $120.00 each...
> 
> ...


Ah, your cheapest combo there is 229.00. My most expensive combo is 170.00 bucks. (12 ft solaris and coronado cd-90 ). Maybe you have been lucky with the bungee cords not scratching the rods, but from the pic i doubt i would have the same luck. Even if mine are not THAT expensive, i still dont want to scratch them up if i dont have to. This isnt some ego thing with me trying to insult you railroader, I HAD to buy the rack cause i ski, fish and need to mount a canoe also. I dont have a minivan, but if i did, and only needed to transport rods then the rod straps jiminva said seem like a better choice to me anyway. Dont have to worry so much about theft, and then it leaves your minivan roof for other things like a rack for a yak or luggage or whatever if you choose.
http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.SceneSeven?hvarTextId=15989&hvarSourceName=images2/09000/09114.jpg&hvarType=0&hvarLinkEnabled=false heck at 16.99 how can you go wrong?


p.s. have to agree with redskinfan228 on the castaway, not worth it.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Powderhound*

Will the powderhound yakima fit the but end of large surf rods?

Bill


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

on exposed rods-

Ok for short hops at low speesd...

For highway travel I use PVC as it's bulletproof. i know I just can't take the rod of the rack and fish with it, but stone chips in the rods and road grime in the reels is not acceptable to me.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey Cygnus*

Check with Huntsman. He may have a pic for you.


I saw his rod rack when we were on AI. It looked like a ski rack, but when it closed down, there was a lock so the rods could not be stolen. Also, They make one of those car top carriers, It is narrow and long enough to stash your stuff in. That way it would be locked and out of the elements


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

bstarling said:


> Will the powderhound yakima fit the but end of large surf rods?
> 
> Bill


yes it will. I can fit 6 large surf rods with reels attached just on one set of powderhounds maybe more.....One "trick" you can use to maximize your capacity is alternating reels which way you face them. I can take a two piece 12 footer and put the butt end in and the top piece next to it and the rubber from the ski rack holds it tight even though there is a big difference in the diamater of them.
I have two sets, but dont have that many rods YET


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Sounds like the Powderhound is a winner. I just ordered one with mounts to fit my Cherokee. I have screwed around with every kind of home made thing and have yet to hit on one I like. I do think if I had no rack already on the Jeep I would possibly go with the one Railroader found. It looks pretty good as well.

Bill


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

You might want to consider in the future if you already havent ordered them ....the sks locks. they are not that expensive.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

hsstie said:


> You might want to consider in the future if you already havent ordered them ....the sks locks. they are not that expensive.



Got um. Thanks.

Bill


----------



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

I transport surf rods and trolling rods. I remove my reels from the rod and pack them inside of reel bags (liquor bottle bags will work too). I seperate/pad these with my clothes or towels and place into my luggage. I slip the rods into water pipe insulation. Some duct tape at the ends keeps the insulation secure. They are bundled together with rope and attached to my luggage rack with jack straps. I still have room for my luggage carrier. This is insured by Ruger...


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

What the heck is a jack strap? Do you mean electrical ties?


----------



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

Rachet tie down assembly...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

hsstie said:


> What the heck is a jack strap? Do you mean electrical ties?


A jackstrap is a little bitty bungee, about 6 or 8 inces long, and the thickness of about 1/4". Hooks on both ends just like the biggun's. Truckers use them a lot for holding papers, CB mikes, radar detectors, etc. Cops use them for holding papers, CB mikes, Radar ANTENNAS, etc...... .

Very useful little items....


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Railroader. Clear out your PM's !!!

BTW I recieved the rack and I have it together ... whats next?

Doug


----------

